# Textwiedergabe



## MSJones (12. Aug 2004)

Ich hab ein paar Klassen, in denen verschiedene System.out.println-Befehle drinstehen.
Diese Klassen möchte ich aus einem Applet aufrufen und die ausgabe in ein Textfeld leiten.
Also System.out.println soll nicht mehr auf die Standardausgabe schreiben, sondern in das Textfeld.

Geht das irgendwie, ohne die Originaldateien zu ändern?
Wenn ja wie?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (12. Aug 2004)

MSJones hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht das irgendwie, ohne die Originaldateien zu ändern?


Ich glaube kaum.


----------



## MSJones (24. Sep 2004)

Geil!

Ich habs wirklich hinbekommen!
Mit System.setOut kann ich die Standardausgabe umleiten!

Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem, daß das Applet nur im Applet-Viewer läuft!

Weder im IE, noch im Firefox kann das Applet angezeigt werden!

Aufgerufen wird das Applet wie folgt in der HTML-Datei:

```
<applet code=test.class></applet>
```

Hab das ganze auch schon probiert mit den Object-Tags, aber auch da funktionierts nicht!

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen oder nen Tip geben!


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Sep 2004)

Ein Applet-Tag sieht aber _mindestens_ so aus:

```
<applet code="MeineKlasse.class" width=100 height=200>
</applet>
```

Interessant ist jetzt noch der Appletcode und/oder eine Fehlermeldung vom Browser oder der Console.


----------

